# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  matrix

## Iñigo

Hola!
No se si esto debe ir en cartomagia.Quiero saber donde puedo conseguir el juego matrix.Además creo que hay varias versiones.Qué me podéis decir sobre ello?.Y por lo que he oído creo que no requiere técnica,no?
Gracias

----------


## M4gici4n

Hola Iñigo.

Si te refieres al juego clásico del matrix de 4 monedas he de decirte que sí tiene técnica, aunque la versión más básica se pueda dominar en relativamente poco tiempo.
Como en todos los juegos hay infinidad de versiones, algunas requieren algún objeto trucado, otras no, algunas son más elaboradas, otras menos, algunas con sorpresa final, otras no, ... aunque he llegado a ver versiones verdaderamente milagrosas   :Wink1: 

Supongo que lo que te venderán en la tienda es una carta o una moneda especial, pero que sepas que para hacer ese juego no es imprescindible usar ningún objeto trucado.

Espero haber resuelto tu duda.

Un saludo.

----------


## si66

Para realizar matrix, se requiere un poco de practica, en el basico, despues hay versiones con una carta, etc. Ahora si te referis a que te vendia una carta trucada estamos hablando de otro juego, para puede llegar a ser el "impossible matrix" que decis, ese si puede llegar a ser q te vendan algo, pero para matrix q yo conozco, no es necesario ninguna carta trucada.

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Me podeis decir el efecto del Matrixx brevemente :Confused:  Graciass!!  :D

----------


## VANISH

4 monedas separadas en el tapete como formando un cuadrado una en cada punta.
cuatro cartas las cubren una a una, y  magicamente se reunen una a una bajo una de las cartas y con mas practica se vuelven a separar.
yo lo hago siempre y siempre funciona solo hay que practicar un poco para pulirlo y darle limpieza...
al final con solo practica es sorprendente.

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Aaaammmmm!!! Lo he visto hacer en la Sala Houdini!! es genial! pff..y ese juego se puede comprarr :Confused:  en tiendamagia lo hay??
saludos!!

----------


## si66

Immosibble matrix: Yo recomiendo siempre comprartrucos y juegos originales en tiendas (tiendamagia en españa por ejemplo) pero si en este caso no llegan a tenerloy es un juego que quieres tener (yo lo tengo siempre) podes realizarlo vos mismo, para ir practicandolo, incluso hacerlo, y mas adelante cuando lo tengas lo compras (pra tenerlo y en tu repertorio si quieres) y te quedas con el original.

----------


## VANISH

opino como si66 es bueno tener las cosas originales pero q tiene de malo para probar si te lo haces tu...
obviamente nunca sera igual q en la situacion de comprarlo en tiendamagia por ejemplop...
(de hecho como han dicho debes saber el trucaje)

----------


## si66

jejejej, se me olvido esa parte. claro que la mayoria de nosotros hemos gastado el dinero  para poder saber el efecto.
Igualmente sigo opiniando q prefiero esperar un poco y tenerlo de forma original. Nunca pero nunca podes ni siquiera igualar a un truco o efecto comprado, siempre sera de menor calidad y hasta muchas veces mas caros, pero claro eso lo sabemos una vez hecho la macana.

----------


## pacotaco

para hacer matrix...hace falta un tapete? por que en una mesa de formica es mas "resvaloso" y "ruidoso"...no se si me entendeis..  :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

> para hacer matrix...hace falta un tapete? por que en una mesa de formica es mas "resvaloso" y "ruidoso"...no se si me entendeis..


Es más que recomendable. En algunos mátrix los movimientos son casi imposibles de hacer bien si no se tiene una superficie adecuada.

----------


## pacotaco

ya me parecia a mi......he estado como un gili mas de 2 horas intentandolo en una mesa de formica y entre resbales y "clin clin clins" me decia que o era muy torpe o no era lo adecuado...

gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

Bien, entonces... ¿En qué libro o DVD podemos aprenderlo? Gracias. :D

----------


## yoink

joder la gente sabe hacer el matrix y nadie dice como se hace o en que libre lo explican  :evil:

----------


## caibo

Yoink: si mal no recuerdo en un DVD de Bill Malone llamado On The Loose, creo que es el volumen 2, tenes una version de Matrix.

Saludos

----------


## Pantokrator

Yoink, el motivo principal de que nadie te ponga aqui como se hace es porque las normas del foro lo prohiben, http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2906

  Salu2
  Pantokrator

----------


## Némesis

Gracias Caibo   :Wink:

----------


## caibo

De nada Nemesis.

----------


## yoink

> Yoink, el motivo principal de que nadie te ponga aqui como se hace es porque las normas del foro lo prohiben, http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2906
> 
>   Salu2
>   Pantokrator


no queria decir eso, queria decir mas bien donde se compra¿?¿?¿?

----------


## Ella

> no queria decir eso, queria decir mas bien donde se compra¿?¿?¿?


ufff...es que eso es dificil....todas las cosas no estan en un libro dedicadas a ellas, por ejemplo en el kaplan tienes un matrix: con 2 monedas de cobre 2 de plata que se desplazan al taparlas con cartoncitos.
pero no creo que te comprarias ese libro solo para aprender un matrix (no es el basico). 
creo que en español no hay un libro dedicado al matrix explisitamente, normalmente la gente que hace numismagia lo aprende porque entre sus libros o dvd aparece.

----------


## juanmoreyra

pa ke makana, yo ke kiero dedicarme a la cartomagia, y me gustaria hacer el matrix con cartas(no cartoncitos) nunca lo podre hacer...
me gustaria poder mechar algunos trucos donde las cartas pierdan el consepto de cartas, como en el caso del matrix.
ke otro truco me recomiendan similar o no, pero donde se use de una manera o de otra los naipes :Confused: 
gracias un abrazo

----------


## Ella

> ke otro truco me recomiendan similar o no, pero donde se use de una manera o de otra los naipes
> gracias un abrazo


aperturas  por ejemplo o hacer aparecer monedas entre dos cartas.

----------


## bender the offender

hay un video gratuito de un tal hayashi (poneis esto en el buscador) que hace matrix muy buenos.Pero no los explica, ademas, la tecnica es muy jodida.Aun asi,se agradece el verlos. Yo si quereis os mando algun video de como los hago yo. Y hasta aqui puedo leer...

----------


## juanmoreyra

> En magicvideodepot.com hay un video gratuito de un tal hayashi (poneis esto en el buscador) que hace matrix muy buenos.Pero no los explica, ademas, la tecnica es muy jodida.Aun asi,se agradece el verlos. ...


por dios... vie el video hay varios de el chinito este (hayashi)... es increible, por lo menos para mi, es terriblemente bueno.
yo vi el ke se llama matrix trilogia (creo...) bueno muy bueno
gracias por la recomendacion.

otra consulta: por ke se llama matrix :Confused:  donde sale el nombre? siempre se llamo asi?

gracias un abrazo

----------


## juanmoreyra

me gustaria saver el efecto de los matrix ke konocen. kiero armar una rutina de matrix`s

despues de practicar y practicar sake 3 efectos (claro ke le faltan mil horas de practica para pulirlos pero vamos por parte....)

*aparicion de monedas:*

*4 monedas normales, 4 naipes normales, 1 mazo con secreto

saco los naipes de su caja, en su bottom estan los 4 ases "magicos", los bajo a las 4 esquinas del tapete, y al levantarlos aparece 1 moneda bajo cada as.

*matrix:* (ya explicado en este mismo hilo)

*4 monedas normales, 4 cartas normales

en cada esquina del tapete hay una moneda, colocamos un sobre cada moneda, luego de unos movimientos viajan misteriosamente todas las monedas bajo el 4º as
estoy tratando de deducir como regresar al principio sin usar monedas trucadas...

*antimatris:* 

*4 monedas normales, 1 moneda con secreto, 4 cartas normales

una moneda en cada esquina del tapete, una carta sobre cada moneda, aparecen 3 monedas sobre la 4ª carta y antes de ke aparezca la ultima moneda me arrepiento y regresan a su lugar de origen (una en cada esquina bajo cada carta)

si pueden sumen sus matrix`s para conocer sus efectos.
me gustaria aumentar esta mini rutinita, para la aparicion de monedas, uso un maso trucado ke diseñe (es una pavada   :Oops:  , pero es util), seguramente ya esta inventado, pero nunca lo vi, alguien sabe otra forma aparte del empalme?

en cuanto al tapete, ke decian, yo como no me lo fabrike todavia, para practicar estos efectos en casa, estuve usando dos ejemplares del diario local, no es lo ideal, pero es mejor ke mi mesa de aerolite(creo ke asi se escribe), es mas blando por lo menos  :Lol:  

chau un abrazo

----------


## juanmoreyra

hola nuevamente
kiero construir un tapete para cartomagia y numismagia, sobre todo matrix, 
alguno sabe como? y ke materiales?
se me ocurre ke podria hacer como una especie de almoadoncito (claro ke sin exajerar, es para monedas no para el gato) con alguna tela gamuzada y rellena de tela de jeans o goma eva gruesa o goma espuma
nose en fin se les ocurre o saven de algo? tiene ke ser "plegable" o facil de doblar, para guardarlo.
lei algunos hilos pero son casi exclusivamnete (si se puede decir asi) para cartomagia ya ke son duros o muy rigidos.

chau gracias un abrazo

----------


## Dorado84

Aprovechando el tema voy a preguntar una duda, he visto el video del matrix de Oz Pearlman y hago la recogida de la primera moneda de la misma forma que él pero no me acaba de convencer, no me resulta natural....¿cómo lo hacéis vosotros?. Saludos

----------


## Ella

cual es "el matrix de oz pearlman"?el que sale en la demo de matrix de la web de pinguinitos?

----------


## BITTOR

Es que no es facil Dorado84, el robo yo le hago con los dedos corazon y anular y al principio me costo que pareciera natural pero trabajalo y ya veras que pronto resulta imperceptible y natural.

PD: Acabo de editar porque se me ha ocurrido una idea Dorado84; y porque no que una de las cartas tenga un pegotillo pequeñisimo y cuando vayas a dejar la carta sujetandolas en posicion biddle con la derecha presionas hacia abajo con el dedo indice izquierdo arrastrando la carta de arriba hasta donde esta la moneda mientras la mano derecha se lleva la moneda hasta la siguiente y asi hasta que solo te quede esa y al dejarla te bastara un minusculo gesto para que se deposite la moneda?? me entiendes? es una buena idea si no quieres hacer el robo de la primera moneda. Por supuesto el pegotillo es minusculo y resulta totalmente indetectable, solo tiene que tener un cachillo un poco pegajoso. Por cierto, todo esto es para monedas de 5 centimos claro. Y las cartas se pueden dar a examinar; si pasas el dedo pulgar con presion por el pegote practicamente se quitara del todo y ahi no ha pasado nada. 

De todas formas sigue practicando el robo porque al final es lo mejor; lo que le pasa a la gente es que creen que pueden aprender un juego y hacerlo en un dia.

Ahora haber como hacen el robo tambien mis compañeros.

----------


## Nether

> cual es "el matrix de oz pearlman"?el que sale en la demo de matrix de la web de pinguinitos?


Creo q es ese, q le llama Coin Matrix y complementa el truco con cartas.

----------


## Dorado84

Ah pues mira que buena idea esa, no se me habia ocurrido la verdad...en cuanto a eso que dices de que la gente quiere dominarlo en un dia, de eso nada, llevo con la recogida bastante tiempo y no veo mejora.

Ella, el video al que me refiero es el que esta de demo con el nombre de  "Coin matrix" en los pinguinos.

Saludos

----------


## BITTOR

No lo decia por ti Dorado84. Bueno, ya me contaras que tal compañero. Lo que si que te queria decir es que yo domino el robo pero..... solo puedo hacerlo en tapete, es el inconveniente. Un saludo y hasta pronto.  :Wink:

----------


## Nether

> Aprovechando el tema voy a preguntar una duda, he visto el video del matrix de Oz Pearlman y hago la recogida de la primera moneda de la misma forma que él pero no me acaba de convencer, no me resulta natural....¿cómo lo hacéis vosotros?. Saludos


La recogida de Oz es buena xo a mi me gusta hacerla "apoyando" un poco mas "arriba" no se si me explico.

----------


## Dorado84

Yo tb lo practico en tapete, creo que es lo normal, no :Confused:  si no se escucharían "ruidos"...jeje....Saludete

Bittor, crees que el pegamento de barra servirá :Confused: 

Nether, no entiendo muy bien a que te refieres pero no importa....

----------


## BITTOR

Hay gente que no habiendo un tapete cuando quiere hacerlo lo hace sobre un cuaderno o unas hojas u otra superficie que no haga ruido.

Podria ser una opcion pero vete probando con las cartas que te vienen con las instrucciones de la baraja para no fastidiar las cartas normales; tiene que ser algo que si se seca no se quede duro sino mas bien pegajoso, quizas la cera sea una buena opcion, algo que se lleve la monedilla durante unos 5 segundos como mucho que tardarias en descargarla sobre la mesa. Un saludo y mucha suerte.  :Wink:

----------


## Dorado84

Vale, gracias por tus consejos, otra opcion que se me ha ocurrido es tener el pegotillo en los dedos...crees que podria servir :Confused:  no lo he probado es una idea que se me acaba de ocurrir, quizás sea solo una tonteria, jeje....luego, una vez que acabes te lavas las manos y listo. 

Saludos

----------


## Nether

A ver si te fijas en la forma en q lo hace Oz Pearlman lo hace a la altura de las uñas. Yo subo un poco mas hasta la falange. Ahora si?  :Wink:

----------


## BITTOR

Perfectamente podrias Dorado84; es mas, yo creo que es otra buena opcion igual hasta mas buena que la que te dicho yo. Podrias llevar un poquillo pegajosa la parte derecha de la uña del dedo corazon y la moneda quedaria adherida de forma natural hasta volverla a depositar en la ultima carta. Ya me contaras.  :Wink:

----------


## juanmoreyra

estoy buscando esa pagina pinguin o pinguinitos o yo ke se, no se me hace la idea de hacerlo con los dedos anular y corazon, yo uso el pulgar para la moneda  y el indice y medio para la carta, los otros (corazon y meñique) inconcientemente los estiro para arriva tipo reina de inglaterra tomando el te (jeje)

en cuanto al tepete, yo para paractirar usaba el diario del domingo ke viene abultado, y cuando no tengo diario a mano, practico con un buzo polar, o frazada, se lo he hecho a pokos amigos pero digo ke "la mesa esta sucia y mis cartas son nuevas asi ke voy a poner mi buzo" ( o lo ke tenga a mano)

----------


## juanmoreyra

por lo del pegamente en la carta o dedo... no me termina de convencer, me da la senzacion de ke para simplificar una cosa komplikamos otras... nose me parece ke no, yo no me sentiria comodo, kizas no para los pokitos matrix ke se, creo ke cuanto menos se use mejor es (siempre y cuando se obtenga el mismo efecto)

bueno un abrazo hasta aluego

----------


## BITTOR

Te refieres al movimiento en el que levantas una carta y te llevas la moneda de debajo? todos o la mayoria lo hacemos con el pulgar e indice y el medio lo uso para crear efecto snap. Yo me refiero al robo de la primera moneda; ese es el que le cuesta a Dorado84.
Lo que le funciona a unos a otros les parece imposible y lo que nos puede parecer mas complicado a otros les es mas facil; yo tambien soy de los de dejarme los dedos para conseguir dominar un movimiento; pero para el espectador no debe haber diferencia entre usar gimmick y no usarlo. Ahi decide cada uno. Un saludo.  :Wink: 

PD: Yo ahora estoy trabajando mi matrix para poder enseñar las cartas que voy levantando por los dos lados antes de dejarlas en la mesa de nuevo; es una idea de John Cornelius; poco a poco, haber que tal avanzo y si eso cuelgo un video haber que os parece.

----------


## Calion

Una pregunta porfavor,
¿alguien sabe por que se llama Matrix?
gracias
saludos 
adios!

----------


## Ella

hola calion,mira lo que dice fujur, es interesante: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=2810&start=15

----------


## magikko

en un video de lennart green vi una variante de este juego (no se como se llame) pero el ponia las 4 monedas formando el cuadro y "metia" debajo de las monedas las barajas, levantaba la moneda con la izkierda y se encontraba el as en la derecha y al poner la moneda sobre la baraja... la baraja desaparecia, como si hubiera kedado oculta bajo la moneda y asi ponia cada carta debajo de cada moneda y hacia el juego de pasarlas de una a otra, al final levanta la ultima moneda y con un pase veloz de la mano "sacaba" las cuatro cartas debajo de esta, no se como se llame pero me recordo al matrix cuando lo vi.

----------


## juanmoreyra

sobre el origen del nombre:

en realidad no es sobre el origen sino ke sobre otros nombres para el mismo truco.
en el libro "el arte de la magia" por kaplan, explika este efecto o por lo menos muy parecido, solo ke con 2 monedas plateadas, 1 dorada y 1 dorada/plateada. el nombre ke le pone al truco es "reunion de monedas" y hace referencia a ke el mismo truco pero con todas monedas iguales esta en el libro "the art of magic" de Downs T. Nelson.

bueno solo eso. era a modo informativo, por lo menos a mi me da cuiriosidad de kien cuando y con ke nombre surgen los  efectos

chau un abrazo

----------


## juanmoreyra

con respecto al los dedos para el robo, creo ke yo entendi mal.

la primera moneda si la robo con los dedos indice y anular, pero una vez ke las cuatro cartas, estan sobre las "4" monedas despues si, robo con el pulgar como les decia. 

chau un abrazo

----------


## juanete

Para mi es un verdadero placer poder ayudar, al que interece este juego mandeme un Mp y la explico como se realiza...creo tener un video por ahi...me refiero a coin matrix.
Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

> en un video de lennart green vi una variante de este juego (no se como se llame) pero me recordo al matrix cuando lo vi.


Se llama Xirtam como broma al matrix clásico.

Hasta donde yo se el chink-a-chink original (mezclando un poco matrix y chinks) viene de Mallini, antes de ser retocado por Horowitz y que después hiper popularizó Fred Kaps.

----------


## juanmoreyra

> en un video de lennart green vi una variante de este juego (no se como se llame) pero el ponia las 4 monedas formando el cuadro y "metia" debajo de las monedas las barajas.....


magikko:
este video lo viste en la web? en tal caso donde lo puedo encontrar?
o es algun dvd ke kompraste? en tal caso cual es?

gracias por los datos
un abrazo

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Amigos, un video tipo clase, es el de la IMS nº 8 con Dean Dill como instructor.
De libros en el Kaufman y en el Scott aparecen matrix bastante buenas.

Un detalle: En una jornada de close up de la FRAMA una de las secciones era aplicación de los principios Ascanianos y teoría mágica aplicada, los cual debíamos aplicar con cualquier juego que conociésemos.

Esto se los comento ya que me permitió mejorar mucho el efecto de la matrix básica "Coin Matrix", que fue el que elegí.

La matrix siempre comienza en la zona fría del tapete y finaliza en la zona caliente.

Yo comienzo con 4 cartas en la mano izquierda y 4 monedas en la derecha haciendo una torre. Hago un abanico con las monedas mostrando las 4. Las dejo en sus esquinas respectivas empujándolas con el dedo indice izquierdo una a una desde el abanico de la MD al tapete.

Luego cambio el abanico de mano y abro el abanico de cartas y mientras bajo a cubrir la primera moneda (esquina inf izq) y realizo el mov secreto 1 (los que conozcan me entendereis) y enseño 4 dedos con mi MI simultaneamente (misdirection). luego al ir a la moneda del frente enseño 3 dedos y asi suscesivamente. 
Al retirar las cartas para demostrar el viaje de las monedas comienzo por la inf derecha agrupándolas en la sup izq. Al hacer esto la carta de atrás la muevo muy poco, resaltando el efecto de la carta de la zona caliente realizando un movimiento circular y luego demostrando el viaje. esto lo repito con el resto.
Para finalizar me quedan la inf izq (vacía) y la sup izq (4 monedas). Sin tocarlas realizo pases mágicos que "emulan viaje de las monedas" (como fingir tomasr la moneda a través de las cartas y depositarlas en la otra)y retiro las cartas una con cada mano, haciéndolas chocar cara a cara y mostrando las manos vacías....

Hay elementos que son propios de la conducta de cada mago que permiten destacar aspectos de teoría mágica.
Espero que les sirva, no haberlos lateado y haber sido medianamente claro...

Saludos

----------


## miguelillo3000

Este efecto de matrix me encanta, pero cual os gusta más este matrix, es decir el viaje de las monedas con cartas, o mejor el chink a chink que se hace sin cartas que puedan llevara  a pensar que estamos escondiendo algo?

Un abrazo para todos
www.miguelillo.com

----------


## Ella

me gusta mas el chink a chink porque es rapido, pero tambien hay matrix que con solo cubrir las monedas con las cartas esta todo hecho (como los que hace owaga)

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

qué temas trata los volumenes del on the loose, aparte del matrix?¿

----------


## Ella

> qué temas trata los volumenes del on the loose, aparte del matrix?¿


el de bill malone?:

en tiendamagia dice el contenido--> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/665
y google tb ---> (te lo pongo en ingles que se que te gusta)


*VOLUME 1*
Ultimate Three Card Monte: Bill’s comical presentation of the Michael Skinner Classic! A great way to open your close-up show! 
Sam the Bellhop: Bill’s signature effect as seen on TV’s World’s Greatest Magic, explained with all the moves and timing in complete detail. 
I Don’t Even Have a Pocket: An Ambitious Card routine with a hilarious ending. 
I Should Have Done It Myself: Guaranteed reaction every time with this seldom seen idea! If it’s good enough for Fred Kaps, it’s good enough for you! 
Cheating in Las Vegas with the Aces: A display of card control Bill has been performing for over 20 years.
Back the Way They Were: Commercial thoughts on presentation for Dr. Daley’s Last Trick. This classic should be in every professional’s close-up bag!
Test of Strength: The Slydini Silks is truly one of magic's great secrets. See Bill Malone’s performance and hear him explain this classic of magic! *VOLUME 2*
Counterfeit Money: Bill’s stand-up version of Bill in Lemon. You will love this one! 
Cut ’Em High and Tie: Using the element of surprise, Bill takes a Spectator Cuts the Aces routine to a whole new level! 
Think Touch Turn: This presentation of a Marlo classic first appeared in Bill’s out-of-print, hard-to-find lecture notes. 
Favorite Opener: Bill uses this all the time when he really wants to blow them away! Bill says, “This is strong — try it and you will see how powerful this really is!”
Matrix Presentation: An example of how to turn a great trick into an entertaining routine of amazement and fun! 
End of Story: A killer ending for Brother John Hamman’s Gemini Twins. Mr. Hamman told Bill it was the magic ingredient! 
*VOLUME 3*
Direct from the Factory: Inspired by Michael Skinner, this version of the Mental Photography Cards is Bill’s favorite! 
The Kings Produce: An easy-to-do Ace production using a combination of Marlo ideas.
Maxi-Twist: Mr. Roger Smith’s unbelievable classic of magic with Bill’s presentation! 
Apex Aces 2002: An important touch on the original Apex Aces plus visual reappearance!
Name Any Number and You Can Do It Too!: Two card classics come together with Bill’s magical blend of Paul Cummins’ masterpiece, Count On It, and David Solomon’s ingenious Cutting Tens! 
Bill’s Cards Across: As seen on ABC’s Champions of Magic! Your audience will love this fun routine which Bill uses all the time for stand-up and close-up. 
Standing Ovation Invisible Deck: Bill’s wonderful presentation for the Invisible Deck, which builds and builds into a guaranteed standing ovation! 
*VOLUME 4*
Twisted Flush: A Marlo twisting routine with a surprise ending! 
How Cheaters Cheat: Bill’s audience-tested Invisible Palm routine, which he has been performing for over 20 years! 
Radical Aces: An extremely visual Ace production from a deck first shuffled by a spectator. 
Resetting Reset: Bill’s version of Paul Harris’ Reset which he performed every night for three years at the famed New York Magic Lounge in Chicago. 
Good Trick, Bad Trick: A fun way of doing a fan force! Skinner’s Matches For the first time Michael’s entire impromptu match routine which surprises even the most intelligent spectators!
Walk Around Knives: Bill’s color-changing knife routine. Perfect for the strolling magician when no tables are available.
Four Burglars: A funny version of the Four Burglar trick with a knock-out punch at the end. 
Only Had Two: A brilliant idea from the legendary Mr. Larry Jennings!
Two Card Impossible Location: A Marlo card location with an interesting idea of covering the method! 
Bill Malone on the Multiple Selection: Bill’s whole routine plus a great new convincing control for the selections!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Muy completo, gracias

----------


## mago pablete

muy bien Ella, se nota que aprobastes el ingles en el tuto    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jesus el mago

hola amigos:

Estoy empezando con el coin  matrix y la verdad es que el robo me queda fatal, estoy pensando que quizás no sean las monedas adecuadas, siempre uso las de 50 céntimos... son quizás demasiado gruesas para empezar? o es que soy muy torpe?

Gracias.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## correka

Hola Jesus, yo también empezé con monedas de 50 centimos en este efecto y luego probé con las de medio dólar, a mi personalmente me parecen mejor las de medio dolar pero después de practicar bastante no tengo problemas con ninguna de las dos, eso sí en mi opinión creo que es muy importante usar un buen tapete de goma espuma y no de fieltro, ayuda bastante a la hora de cargar la moneda.
Bueno espero que te haya sido de ayuda, saludos.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

yo , como siempre (ya no se cuantas veces he promocionado las monedas inglesas) 8)  elijo las monedas de 1/4 de dolar porque prefiero que sean pequeñas. 
De hecho, cuando has realizado el robo y te queda una carta sin ninguna moneda debajo, se nota mucho más la ausencia de una moneda de medio dolar que la de un cuarto.

----------


## moskiyu

hola  gente:

a mi me encanta la  rutina de  imposible matrix pero  en tienda de magia no  esta se  como se hace pero lo que  no se es como ........ preparar  la rutina .Quien conozca la rutina sabra a lo  que  me refiero.
no lo digo por que no se si se puede.

alguien me podria ayudar gracias.

----------


## galmer

Bueno, yo tb me apunté  al matrix...
Aún estoy buscando la manera de limpiar muchos detalles y estoy intentando coger detalles de P ej Michael Ammar para el comienzo, detalles psicológicos como el mostrar las monedas antes de hacer el levantamiento, etc...    pero lo que más me preocupa es el TIMING (se escribe asi Ella, experta filóloga?  :Smile1:   ).
Es un efecto al que hay que darle cierto ritmo para que sea creible y deje ko al público. Pienso que es lo más dificil, no creeis?
Que ritmo imprimís a la presentación y ejecución?

----------


## Ella

en "rubenstein" hay floritura con cartas y monedas, y en el matrix que hace stone tambien.
como es lo de ammar? te refieres a hacer aparecer al moneda entre dos cartas?
te animaras a hacer una apertura?

pd:yo no se ingles , jejeje, soy medico, "doctorsita"

----------


## moskiyu

hola yo al matrix que  me  refiero es al impossible matrix.

sabes cual es ?.

ese es el que  me gustaria saber como se prepara la carta. 
o si  alguien  sabe  si  esa carta se puede comprar.

un  saludo

----------


## torkano

a mi me interesa el matrix, pero el que se tapan las monedas con las manos, no con cartas, aunque tiene el mismo efecto

----------


## ExTrEm0

Torkano, eso es un Chink a chink

----------


## torkano

perdona, no sabia que se llamara asi

----------


## torkano

Bueno, si alguien sabe como hacer el chink a chink ( o como se llame ), le agradeceria muchisimo que me lo explicara por privado.

Muchas Gracias

----------


## Ignagamo

en el coin matrix solo ace falta saber como se ace, se necesita muy poca tecnica para saber acerlo bien, tambien es importante saber distraer al publico(como en todos los juegos de magia)

----------


## EvAngelion67

..jaja...si o si tiene que ser sobre un tapete..o sino lo que yo hago a veces cuando no tengo una a la mano es colocar mi abrigo y hacerlo sobre el. Lo importante es que no suenen las monedas al hacer cada deposito. Ademas es mas facil tomar las monedas en una superficie plana que en una suave.. :Smile1: 
saludos

----------


## Rorro

Alguien sabe en qué libro puedo encontrar tanto el "Chink a Chink" como el "Matrix", no el "Imposible Matrix", el normal  :?

----------


## Patito

Yo no sé si habrá libros específicos de matrix, pero realmente conociendo varios movimientos con las monedas y las cartas, cada uno se puede inventar el matrix que le de la gana.

Sobre el chink-a-chink creo que David Roth hace uno y Daniel García hace otro.

Saludos!!

----------


## Ella

> Alguien sabe en qué libro puedo encontrar tanto el "Chink a Chink" como el "Matrix", no el "Imposible Matrix", el normal  :?


el chink a chink esta ...creo que en "esto es magia", y estrellas de la magia

editado: si te lees el post al completo veras que se pregunta sobre donde aprender el "matrix" y se responde a la pregunta   :Lol: 

aqui hay otro post donde se contesta a tu pregunta del matrix: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=2810&start=0
he puesto "libros matrix" en el buscador...habran mas sobre el tema, te pongo solo un link

----------


## ezeqfranco

En Estrellas de la magia en la parte de S. Leo Horowitz esta el Chink a chink de Malini Bey y en el Volumen 1 de Expert Coin Magic de David Roth. Un saludo.

Colo :o

----------


## Rorro

gracias a tod@s! Voy a ponerme a buscar en donde me habeis dicho a ver que encuentro   :Smile1:

----------


## st1

> Iniciado por Rorro
> 
> Alguien sabe en qué libro puedo encontrar tanto el "Chink a Chink" como el "Matrix", no el "Imposible Matrix", el normal  :?
> 
> 
> el chink a chink esta ...creo que en "esto es magia", y estrellas de la magia
> 
> editado: si te lees el post al completo veras que se pregunta sobre donde aprender el "matrix" y se responde a la pregunta


En ralación al chink a chink que está en esto es magia, está con el nombre de "monedas reunidas" (págiina 117 a 119). Requiere una minima preparación.

----------


## Rorro

Supongo que todos estos libros se pueden comprar en "tiendamagia", porque lo que es en tiendas... ni en Valladolid ni en Segovia sé de ninguna. 
gracias a tod@s

----------


## ezeqfranco

Claro q si, y tambien el la pagina de la Editorial Paginas y la de Ediciones Marre. Un abrazo. :o

----------


## st1

El esto es magia esta en tiendamagia por solo 16 euros y esta muy bien para empezar y para descubrir teorias que no descubriste cuando empezaste. Yo te lo aconsejo.

Saludos

----------

